# Glycine Lagunare 3000



## kubr1ck

What's up, fellas. I'm new to this Glycine forum, but wanted to say hello and post some pics of my latest Glycine. One of the best-looking divers around, and built like a tank!

Enjoy the pics, and thanks for looking.


----------



## markrichardsonno9

Awesome , congrats :-!


----------



## Lilhoody

That is a beauty!

Be well,
DArin


----------



## Denke27

Wow! That watch is just awesome! 

Congrats!

/d


----------



## Zarith

Thanks for sharing!

It's probably the best looking watch Glycine has ever released. The design is perfect!


----------



## jcoat007

One of may favorite watches!!!!! Awesome looking!!!!! 

I plan on owning one someday!!!!


----------



## Blake

I want a Glycine!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jaydeecee

Congratulations mate, they are a fantastic watch. Here's a hello from mine.


----------



## EK0707

Good choice guys:-!, *Glycine Lagunare 3000* hope to get one too;-)


----------



## JayVeeez

Definitely one of the best, if not the best looking Glycine. It puts a lot of other deep divers to shame! Congratulations!!!


----------



## beard

Zarith said:


> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> It's probably the best looking watch Glycine has ever released. The design is perfect!


... probably yes, but I'll keep my old Lagunare LCC 1000 LE 111/200.

LCC1000 doesn't have that funny circle at 9', and just another question - who needs 2 helium valves?

I'll wait for next one...

still - nice watch, bu imho not the most in design.

regards


----------



## kubr1ck

That's a sweet lookin' strap, Jaydeecee. Looks like it was tailor made for the Lagunare 3K. Enjoy it!


----------



## kubr1ck

beard, you're 1K is a beauty, man. Definitely a keeper. And it looks great on the bracelet! I wonder if that bracelet will fit on the 3K. Hmmm


----------



## beard

kubr1ck said:


> beard, you're 1K is a beauty, man. Definitely a keeper. And it looks great on the bracelet! I wonder if that bracelet will fit on the 3K. Hmmm


Hy Kubr1ck,

story about the bracelet is loooong one (almst 2 years....).
When I look at my old photos of LCC 1000 with rubber strap and this on bracelet - it's a different watch.
I know of 2 LCC 1000 on bracelet - my (111/200 and 158/200).

I took a good look at your photos, especially one of backside and I think that horns on 3000 are a little more straight than on 1000.

If the interhorn width is the same - on LCC 1000 it is 24) than Glycine needs to make just a little different end link and bracelet will fit perfectly. End link is solid piece of steel machined to fit the case.

Perhaps bracelet for 3000 exists, but isn't in catalogues, I do not know.
For example - bracelet for 1000 was never anounced as far as I know.

If you can get a bracelet it will be a different watch, much nicer, much more elegant and far more heawy. You will really feel that you are carrying it.

Bracelet for 1000 was for me 200 Sfr. I can not say anything about the price for other countries.
btw - when I ordered it I also ordered a pair of screws - just in case.

Your 3000 is a GREAT watch and bracelet will push it up. :-!

Take care of it and don't let it go.

regards


----------



## Jaydeecee

cheers mate. It's a TedMcSu kevlar and feels as good as it looks.

Jay.


----------



## cuckoo4watches

beautiful watch and pics!
congrats!!!

can you post some pics of it with the crown guard open?
I have yet to have seen any like that.

thanks.


----------



## kubr1ck

cuckoo4watches, I'll definitely post those pics for you as soon as I get the chance. Been swamped with work lately. Cheers!


----------



## bgrazman

any update on the bracelet comments?

my 3000 is inbound...

thanks
brent


----------



## leicashot

Thats a nice watch. Not that it bothers me, but if it l;eft out the graphics on at 9 o'clock, it would have been a big hit I think


----------



## David Abrams

I have the Lagunare 3000 and love it as well, but I notice that everyone is discussing different bracelets. Where are you purchasing the one's discussed?

Thank you,

Dave


----------



## kubr1ck

Dave, it's all hypothetical at this point. I was just curious if the bracelet that comes with some of the other Lagunare models would fit on the 3000, but I don't think anybody's actually tried it yet. It'd be nice to have a bracelet option on this piece.


----------



## plustardi

kubr1ck said:


> What's up, fellas. I'm new to this Glycine forum, but wanted to say hello and post some pics of my latest Glycine. One of the best-looking divers around, and built like a tank!
> 
> Enjoy the pics, and thanks for looking.


One of the best looking newer watches on my opinion! When I go to my local Watch - she is still catching my eye - wish my budget would allow to give her a home! Congrats to your good choice!


----------



## outstretchedhands

I remember when the LC3000 was first shown someone took a shot of one on a bracelet, so I always assumed they would eventually be bringing one out. If it had endlinks it would turn that watch into a beast, something like the CSAR on bracelet.


----------



## gly22

Hello kubr1ck, noticed that your rubber straps do not stick out like the ones i saw Lagunare 3000 in. Did you change them by any chance ?


----------



## kubr1ck

gly22 said:


> Hello kubr1ck, noticed that your rubber straps do not stick out like the ones i saw Lagunare 3000 in. Did you change them by any chance ?


Thank you for asking. Yes I did swap it out for the rubber strap that comes on most of the other Glycine models. I did this because the stock LCC 3000 strap juts out flush against the case, which makes this enormous watch wearing even larger. It was very uncomfortable for me because I have 6.75in wrists, not 8in. My AD told me that the few who have bought this watch have likewise swapped out the strap. I recommend it for those of you who are considering this piece but don't have large wrists.


----------



## gly22

kubr1ck said:


> Thank you for asking. Yes I did swap it out for the rubber strap that comes on most of the other Glycine models. I did this because the stock LCC 3000 strap juts out flush against the case, which makes this enormous watch wearing even larger. It was very uncomfortable for me because I have 6.75in wrists, not 8in. My AD told me that the few who have bought this watch have likewise swapped out the strap. I recommend it for those of you who are considering this piece but don't have large wrists.


Great option indeed! Definitely this swopping will allow better considerations of purchasing this piece, on top of other GLycine models.


----------



## chopstix

Hi Guys..

I've just bought the Lagunare 3000.

Very nice watch and I agree that it doesn't feel so big once you wear it, especially if you change the original rubber strap to something else.

I've noticed that the bezel locking crown doesn't seem to unscrew fully. When I try to move the bezel it will only move anti-clockwise and not unidirectionally as stated on the glycine website. Has anybody else noticed this? This doesn't seem right to me and I guess I will have to take the watch back for inspection.


----------



## kubr1ck

chopstix said:


> Hi Guys..
> 
> I've just bought the Lagunare 3000.
> 
> Very nice watch and I agree that it doesn't feel so big once you wear it, especially if you change the original rubber strap to something else.
> 
> I've noticed that the bezel locking crown doesn't seem to unscrew fully. When I try to move the bezel it will only move anti-clockwise and not unidirectionally as stated on the glycine website. Has anybody else noticed this? This doesn't seem right to me and I guess I will have to take the watch back for inspection.


Hey chopstix, the bezel locking crown only unscrews enough so you can move the bezel. So once you see the red inner lining, it won't unscrew any further.

Here's a pic of mine unscrewed so you can see what I'm talking about:










Also, most legitimate diving watches will only allow you to move the bezel counter-clockwise ("unidirectional" means "in one direction only"). Since the bezel is used for timing dives against the minute hand, you obviously wouldn't want it to accidentally move clockwise, as this would trick you into thinking you had more time (and oxygen) left than you actually did. Hope this makes sense.

Enjoy your new piece. I still love mine. :-!


----------



## chopstix

Thanks Kubr1ck 

Ok so I learnt something today..unidirectional as opposed to omnidirectional haha.

Anyway..how tightly does the bezel move when you turn it? Mine does seem to have alot of resistance, considerably more than other divers I have.


----------



## kubr1ck

chopstix said:


> Thanks Kubr1ck
> 
> Ok so I learnt something today..unidirectional as opposed to omnidirectional haha.
> 
> Anyway..how tightly does the bezel move when you turn it? Mine does seem to have alot of resistance, considerably more than other divers I have.


Yes, mine does too. A lot of resistance. But I like that. This thing is built like a tank. :-!


----------



## chopstix

kubr1ck said:


> Yes, mine does too. A lot of resistance. But I like that. This thing is built like a tank. :-!


Yeah a big blingy tank. It looks a bit busy having three crowns but I still love it :-!

I'll see if I can take some pics and I'll post them up here.


----------



## rockmountain

just a beautiful watch. As I get older I love the oversize number for easier reading at night and day enjoy:-!


----------



## Sodiac

Wow, sweet lookin' watch, your photos are so much better than the Glycine website, I had no idea that one looked so good! Congrats!


----------



## kubr1ck

Sodiac said:


> Wow, sweet lookin' watch, your photos are so much better than the Glycine website, I had no idea that one looked so good! Congrats!


Thanks, Sodiac. I appreciate the compliment. And to think that all I used was a cheap Canon point-and-shoot. Makes you wonder why the manufacturers' sites can't do a better job marketing their own products. :think:


----------



## chopstix

Purchased this one before Xmas.

Does anyone know if there are still any being sold?


----------



## simoncudd

Kubr1k- nice one, you have a great collection! [Simon from the B&R forum]!!!!
just bought into the GLYCINE thing with my Combat Automatic, liking them as a brand, may even go for the lagunar next!!!
see you soon on the B&R forum!


----------



## kubr1ck

cuddsville said:


> Kubr1k- nice one, you have a great collection! [Simon from the B&R forum]!!!!
> just bought into the GLYCINE thing with my Combat Automatic, liking them as a brand, may even go for the lagunar next!!!
> see you soon on the B&R forum!


Hey! Good to see you on here, Simon. You have quite a fantastic collection yourself.

You should pick up a Glycine sometime soon. They give you tremendous watch for the buck (or pound or euro). :-!


----------



## TheJOKER

man I love that watch, but the lugs scare me. I don't know if I could pull it off. - J


----------



## simoncudd

Kubr1ck- hey I did! 
I got this a couple of weeks ago! 
am loving it!:-!


----------



## simoncudd

Kubr1ck- just remembered these shots I took just before Christmas!!
with the 3000 strap, which makes it huge!!:roll:

very tempted to get this over another B&R!!! which will make it 
B&R 3 - Glycine 2!!!!:-d

Simon


----------



## chopstix

How do you guys find the accuracy?

mine seems to be around +6 sec per day...
this is my first eta movement, however it does seem to be better than my seiko automatic.


----------



## thetokyokid

Congratulations. Gorgeous watch! I wish I had one. :-!


----------



## kubr1ck

cuddsville said:


> Kubr1ck- hey I did!
> I got this a couple of weeks ago!
> am loving it!:-!


Nice Combat! Looking good, Simon. |>


----------



## brucey

I have a couple of these as I agree they are one of the most lovely divers ever made IMHO.

I have the lagunare (LCC) 'set' - will post a pic.


----------



## Nick M

cuddsville said:


> Kubr1ck- just remembered these shots I took just before Christmas!!
> with the 3000 strap, which makes it huge!!:roll:
> 
> very tempted to get this over another B&R!!! which will make it
> B&R 3 - Glycine 2!!!!:-d
> 
> Simon


Simon. Good to see you here. Congrats on the new Glycine. I'm scouting for the next piece and it looks like it may not be a B&R. High on the list is the Glycine and Sinn and went to see both at the AD just this afternoon. They have the 3000 LE (the same as Kubr1ck's), but the lugs!!! I'm not sure I can pull it off.

Will see how it goes once I get a look at the Sinn 757 Diapal.

Cheers!
Nick (BR Fan)


----------



## Nick M

kubr1ck said:


> What's up, fellas. I'm new to this Glycine forum, but wanted to say hello and post some pics of my latest Glycine. One of the best-looking divers around, and built like a tank!
> 
> Enjoy the pics, and thanks for looking.


Hi Kubr1ck,
Got your PM. Thanks. Managed to track down an LE like yours. But the lugs... super long. Don't think it fits me. :-(

Will see. If not this, then perhaps a Sinn 757.

Cheers


----------



## kubr1ck

Nick M said:


> Hi Kubr1ck,
> Got your PM. Thanks. Managed to track down an LE like yours. But the lugs... super long. Don't think it fits me. :-(
> 
> Will see. If not this, then perhaps a Sinn 757.
> 
> Cheers


Nick, ask your AD to swap out the stock rubber strap that comes on this watch with the normal Glycine rubber strap. It makes a huge difference because the stock strap extends beyond the lugs and makes this watch even more difficult to wear. (See my earlier comments on this thread regarding this matter as well.) I don't have large wrists by any means (6.75 in), and the watch is quite comfortable.


----------



## Nick M

kubr1ck said:


> Nick, ask your AD to swap out the stock rubber strap that comes on this watch with the normal Glycine rubber strap. It makes a huge difference because the stock strap extends beyond the lugs and makes this watch even more difficult to wear. (See my earlier comments on this thread regarding this matter as well.) I don't have large wrists by any means (6.75 in), and the watch is quite comfortable.


Thanks for the tip. I've not decided on the Glycine yet. There are too many temptations out there. There are some Sinn models I'm hoping to see. Things should be clearer after that. In any event I know what to do if I go for the L3000. Thanks so much.


----------



## 1watchaholic

I love that Lagunare!! Cool watch and great pics! Every time I see this watch it climbs up my must have list. ;-)


----------

